# Arthur Hildersham on family reformation in response to national judgments



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 12, 2020)

The third way whereby we must make right use to our selves of this judgment that we see upon others, is this; it must increase our care to reform (not our selves only, but) our families. It is a vain thing for any man to bless himself or take comfort in his repentance without this care; say not, if I use all good means to make peace with GOD for my self, I hope the faults of my family shall never be imputed unto me. Search the Scriptures, and you shall find there was never any man that was himself reconciled and at peace with GOD, but his care was, that his family might fear GOD, and be in favour with Him, as well as himself. ...

For more, see Arthur Hildersham on family reformation in response to national judgments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------

